# Κόμμα πριν από το 'ότι';



## penos (Jun 16, 2010)

Άραγε πριν το *ότι* μπαίνει κόμμα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες, Penos.
Τι εννοείς; Π.χ. *Σου είπα ότι δεν θα έρθω.*
Όχι, εκεί κόμμα δεν μπαίνει, απ' ό,τι ξέρω.

Αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο όμως, δώσε παράδειγμα.


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 16, 2010)

Όταν το "ότι" εισάγει δευτερεύουσα πρόταση που αποτελεί *αντικείμενο* του ρήματος της κύριας πρότασης, σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες των Νέων Ελληνικών, απαγορεύεται η χρήση κόμματος. Στην καθαρεύουσα έμπαινε κόμμα, επειδή έμπαινε κόμμα σε κάθε είδους δευτερεύουσα πρόταση.

_Πιστεύω ότι είμαι όμορφος._

Όταν όμως το "ότι" εισάγει πρόταση που δεν αποτελεί αντικείμενο αλλά *επεξήγηση*, τότε επιβάλλεται να βάλουμε κόμμα.

_Για ένα πράμα είμαι σίγουρος, ότι είμαι όμορφος._


----------



## penos (Jun 18, 2010)

*Eυχαριστώ*

Ευχαριστώ και τους 2 για τις επεξηγήσεις σας.


----------

